# To start meds or not?



## Azviolet (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I got recent labs drawn that I will list below.
I have seen my TSH at 2.5 - 3.8 range (the lowest was 1.77 in 2004, and 2.5 last year when I was not as heavy and was more active).
I had has humorous diagnosed in2004 but level of antibodies were about 700 with 1.77 TSH so no meds. My antibodies are lower now.

But, my TSH is higher than its ever been. I was doing infertility treatments and gained weight so am 5'7 and 192 lbs. pondering whether to start Armour or exercise more, supplement with natural thyroid supporting things like selenium etc before I make that decision.
Symptoms are fatigue mostly, and some brain fog but that could be lack of exercise.
Your thought in looking at the labs? Thanks so much in advance!!
Microsomal TPO - 452
Testosterone total 13 (range 6-82)
TSH- 5.07 (.45-4.5)
T3 free- 3.2 (2.0-4.8)
T4 free- 0.8. (0.8-1.7)

There u have it. T4 is lowest of the range. 
Thanks again for the thoughts!


----------



## Azviolet (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry all- iPhone corrected my post. I had Hashimotos diagnosed in 2004. Sheesh. Lol


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Love auto correct!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Any particular reason you want to start Armour, specifically? Have you been on replacement medication before? Of all those numbers, your free t3 looks the best...

Are you on anything for the testosterone?


----------



## Azviolet (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi there,
My naturopath mentioned Armour or Naturethroid. I think I'd be more comfortable with a natural replacement than man made synthetic. Just preference due to my attempts to avoid man made stuff.
Nothing for the testosterone. Am thinking all of these levels may be off due to being overweight which they say effects hormone levels. 
Not sure what to do.
Was also tested low in Vitamin D and b12.
Sigh.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Eh, well, first....both drugs are highly processed so it's really not man made vs synthetic. Armour might be derived from a natural source but by the time you get it, it's far from natural. If I were in your shoes, I'd be hesitant to try Armour without first trying Synthroid (or a generic equivalent) as Armour has T3 and that free T3 looks better than your others. The general protocol is not to jump to the combo meds without trying the easy solution first.

Secondly, I'd suggest speaking with someone about that testosterone. I don't think it's right to "just" blame the weight issue. My husband's numbers were similar to yours and he felt pretty crummy. It took some time to find the right dose, but now that his is all straightened out, he feels (and looks tremendously better).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Azviolet said:


> Hi there,
> My naturopath mentioned Armour or Naturethroid. I think I'd be more comfortable with a natural replacement than man made synthetic. Just preference due to my attempts to avoid man made stuff.
> Nothing for the testosterone. Am thinking all of these levels may be off due to being overweight which they say effects hormone levels.
> Not sure what to do.
> ...


Your FREE T3 is below the mid-range provided by your lab. Therefore, I believe you would benefit greatly from Armour or Naturethroid.

You are lucky you have a doctor that is willing to Rx it.


----------

